# ratchet wrench



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

got me a set of those new style ratchet wrenches (open/box). they work great. the set i have is made in taiwan but seem very well made. cant live without that 9/16 . anybody try these yet? any problems with them? paul


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

The 3/8's work great for strut straps up to 1 inch conduit.


----------



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

> got me a set of those new style ratchet wrenches (open/box). they work great. the set i have is made in taiwan but seem very well made. cant live without that 9/16 . anybody try these yet? any problems with them? paul


Can you post a pic or link? There are quite a few different brands.



> The 3/8's work great for strut straps up to 1 inch conduit.


They work great for beam clamps too.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

The Husky set from Home Depot are a good choice.


----------



## aricsavage (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been eyeing the greenlee set for a little while.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

how much $ for the greenlee set ? these wrenches are like VCR's. only 2-3 co's. make them. i'd go for the less expensive ones.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> The Husky set from Home Depot are a good choice.


 I too have Husky. They are holding up well and cannot live without them. I had a set of Craftmans but they got stolen. I HATED the Craftsman. If you got them in a bind they slipped, dangerous to use I thought. Went back to Sears thinking that they were defective but the sales guy says Thats a feature prevents them from getting stuck !?!?!?!?!  35' in the air on a lift straining to get the bolt tighten and they slip...NOT good.


Thats my 2 cents worth on the subject anyways.

On a side note methinks that the ones with the lever to change direction is better than the ones you have to turn over. Again the Craftsmans you had turn over and the Huskys you flip a lever much handier I think esp in blind spots.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Crafstman makes a set that have the lever also, but theyre over priced. The Huskys are just as good and cost less, thay also have the same replacement guarantee.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

I have the gear wrench set, they have much thinner heads than craftsman and fit in around motor bases well. My wife bought me a set of double sided ones for Christmas, they have 4 sizes on each wrench, they are handy but don't fit in tight spots. I find they all work well on square fasteners like beam clamps and that type of thing.


----------



## AWKrueger (Aug 4, 2008)

Grainger carries a 7piece set of black hawk racheting wrenches made in the u.s. for $53. I was contemplating picking these up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AWKrueger said:


> Grainger carries a 7piece set of black hawk racheting wrenches made in the u.s. for $53. I was contemplating picking these up.


I picked up the gearwrench set at Lowes for like $39. I did break the 7/16" right away but called them and they sent out a new one UPS.


----------



## 481apprentice (Jul 3, 2008)

I just got a set of these and they are awesome! Very handy to carry and light. I believe this is the type that Random is talking about. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00944020000P?vName=Tools&cName=Hand+Tools%2C+General+Purpose&sName=Wrenches


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

481apprentice said:


> I just got a set of these and they are awesome! Very handy to carry and light. I believe this is the type that Random is talking about. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...me=Hand+Tools,+General+Purpose&sName=Wrenches


Those are the ones, I agree very handy to have in your pouch.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

I use a 1" gear wrench on my knockout punches if I only have a few to do, otherwise its the cordless impact.

~Matt


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

I have the Craftsman reversing ratchet wrenches (Combo - open-end and box) w/ lever. I like them a lot. Well made, very H.D.
They caution about breaking seized fasteners loose, but I haven't broken one yet.
My set is 3/8 to 9/16, and yeah they are a bit pricey, but Made in USA.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you less expierienced guys need to keep a 3/8 rod coupling in your stash for " 1/2 LUGS" in switchgear. sometimes they are too close for anything else. then use the ratchet wrench. gosh i'm smart. duh.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I use a 1" gear wrench on my knockout punches if I only have a few to do, otherwise its the cordless impact.
> 
> ~Matt


The impact is my favorite way to go.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> I have the Craftsman reversing ratchet wrenches (Combo - open-end and box) w/ lever. I like them a lot. Well made, very H.D.
> They caution about breaking seized fasteners loose, but I haven't broken one yet.
> My set is 3/8 to 9/16, and yeah they are a bit pricey, but Made in USA.


There is a 5 piece set in todays paper on sale today and tomorrow for $19.00.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the greenlee set. I also bought a 1" from Ace Hardware for my hand knockout set. I love 'em.


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

I have recently bought another set 'Kamasa' & I have to say they are pretty tough for Japanese wrenches.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

The Japanese make some pretty tough tools and the BEST pocket knives (Spyderco). We had a Korean guy working for us that had some Japanese pliers made by KTC I believe and man, I wish I could find out where to buy a set because those were some of the most well made pliers I have seen to date...looked even better than Knipex!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> The Japanese make some pretty tough tools and the BEST pocket knives (Spyderco). We had a Korean guy working for us that had some Japanese pliers made by KTC I believe and man, I wish I could find out where to buy a set because those were some of the most well made pliers I have seen to date...looked even better than Knipex!


Spyderco knives look good but they really aren't. I started using them when I was in the Corps. I have a box that has @20 of them and either the blades are broken / chipped or the clips are broken off. I am not talking about the cheap ones either I have 2 of the "police" model and one "military" in that box. I have a "Delica" that when used for it's intended purpose the handle broke off the blade completely. For now I have been staying with Kershaw, Boker, Kabar, and Colt for folding knives.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Hmm good to know...I've had spyderco knives for years and never had a problem. The steel is just really easy to keep sharp and clean. Generally I like the full stainless handle instead of the plastic. The Japanese do know a thing or two about making steel though!


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive got the gearwrench set from lowes, pretty good quality i think. kind of supprised me for as cheap as they were. the only thing is you have to keep them oiled or the switching lever binds up. that may just be me to mine get wet from time to time, going in and out of freezers, pump motors and such. but you cant beat em for working on motors and pipe racks.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

mattsilkwood said:


> ive got the gearwrench set from lowes, pretty good quality i think. kind of supprised me for as cheap as they were. the only thing is you have to keep them oiled or the switching lever binds up. that may just be me to mine get wet from time to time, going in and out of freezers, pump motors and such. but you cant beat em for working on motors and pipe racks.


I also have the KD 12Pc. reversible GearWrench set. At first, I was a little surprised how thin the smaller sizes like 5/16”, 3/8” and 1/2” were, but they have actually proven themselves to be very durable. I never liked that they were from ching chang China, but I guess if they weren’t, the set would have probably been $300.00 instead of $136.00, and I would still be using a standard box wrench or something else.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cdnelectrician said:


> Hmm good to know...I've had spyderco knives for years and never had a problem. The steel is just really easy to keep sharp and clean. Generally I like the full stainless handle instead of the plastic. The Japanese do know a thing or two about making steel though!


 
I picked up a couple katanas in Oki when I was stationed there. It was a true experience watching those guys fold steel to forge a blade. Most of the guys in my company came home with at least one sword.


----------

